# April 22 2004



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2004)

Power to Raise
&quot;The LORD openeth the eyes of the blind: the LORD raiseth them that are bowed down&quot; (Psalm l46:8).

Am I bowed down? Then let me urge this word of grace before the LORD. It is His way, His custom, His promise, His delight, to raise up them that are bowed down. Is it a sense of sin and a consequent depression of spirit which distresses me? Then the work of Jesus is, in this case, made and provided to raise me up into rest. O LORD, raise me, for Thy mercy's sake!

Is it a sad bereavement or a great fall in circumstances? Here again the Comforter has undertaken to console. What a mercy for us that one Person of the sacred Trinity should become the Comforter! This work will be well done since such a glorious One has made it His peculiar care.

Some are so bowed down that only Jesus can loose them from their infirmity, but He can, and He will, do it. He can raise us up to health, to hope, to happiness. He has often done so under former trials, and He is the same Savior and will repeat His deeds of lovingkindness. We who are today bowed down and sorrowful shalt yet be set on high, and those who now mock at us shall be greatly ashamed. What an honor to be raised up by the LORD! It is worthwhile to be bowed down that we may experience His upraising power.

[Edited on 4-22-2004 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 22, 2004)

&quot;Some are so bowed down that only Jesus can loose them from their infirmity, but He can, and He will, do it. He can raise us up to health, to hope, to happiness. He has often done so under former trials, and He is the same Savior and will repeat His deeds of lovingkindness.&quot;

In light of this idea, I am ashamed. It amazes me at how much trash is still in my heart. How numb I am to the trials of the world and how selfish I am when it comes to the needs of others. There is so much more to life than Scott Bushey.

I do thank the Savior though that He knows my frame is as dust and that (for some reason) He has chosen to forgive me and call me son.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2004)

[b:2e277351c5]Scott wrote:[/b:2e277351c5]
I do thank the Savior though that He knows my frame is as dust and that (for some reason) He has chosen to forgive me and call me son. 

 What an honor to be called His son, especially, as you say, there is so much trash in our hearts, so much that makes us so unworthy of all God's goodness to us. Praise the Lord our salvation isn't based on our goodness. What a relief!

I'm reminded of 1 John 3:1 when you speak of God calling us son:

1Jo 3:1 Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not.

I especially like the word &quot;Behold&quot; in this verse, as it, to me anyway, seems to tell me to not just read the verse, but to spend some time thinking about the greatness of the truth in the verse. Its as if John is taking this wonderful pearl of truth, raising it up to the light, and telling us to admire the beauty and wonder of it, just as we might if we were looking at a beautiful gem in all its splendor.

Bob


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2004)

I agree sometimes it really hits me how selfish and cruel ive been to people over the years. It just shows how much I need Christ.

Blade


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 22, 2004)

How about this scary verse using the term &quot;son&quot;: 

Heb 12:5 And ye have forgotten the exhortation which speaketh unto you as unto children, My son, despise not thou the chastening of the Lord, nor faint when thou art rebuked of him: 
Heb 12:6 For whom the Lord loveth he chasteneth, and scourgeth every son whom he receiveth. 
Heb 12:7 If ye endure chastening, God dealeth with you as with sons; for what son is he whom the father chasteneth not? 
Heb 12:8 But if ye be without chastisement, whereof all are partakers, then are ye bastards, and not sons.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2004)

its not fun to be chastised but its a sign God loves you.

Blade


----------



## mjbee (Apr 22, 2004)

I think of our Savior's words, &quot;Come to Me, all you who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take My yoke upon you and learn from Me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For My yoke is easy and My burden is light.&quot; (Matt 11:28-30) Jesus doesn't throw rocks at His lambs. He comes looking for us. Sometimes with a barking, heel-nipping herding dog, but that's just to get us back into the flock when we stray. I own two barking heel-nippers. They teach me about herding sheep every day. (Mostly they herd children.)

Has anybody ever had the opportunity to watch a real live yoke of oxen at work? Usually an older, mellow, obedient ox is yoked with a younger one. It's something to behold. Brings the Scriptures to you in a way you'd never thought. An ox is a cow to the 10th power. Job had a thousand yoke. I can't even imagine how much pasture 2,000 oxen would need just for daily sustenance, let alone how much farmland they could plow in a day. 

How did I get from the daily devotional to a discussion of bovine blessings?

:blah1:

Set the captives free with the truth spoken in love, ya'all. We're all called to be evangelists in our little corner of the world.


----------

